# L3800 tachometer issue



## redraptor (2 mo ago)

My neighbor has a nice L3800 with low hours. The tach quit working and I assume the hour meter. Looking under the hood I see it is cable driven. Seems almost straight forward to replace but, how difficult is it? And why did this happen? I'd like to get this fixed for him since I borrow it on occasion. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy redraptor, welcome to the tractor forum.

It is a straightforward job. BUT, check that the tachometer is turning freely before you replace the cable. I replaced the cable on my neighbor's tractor and the new cable broke immediately, because the tachometer was frozen. DUH !!


----------



## Donnyg (2 mo ago)

Hi Redraptor. 
i've replaced a few of these on older models and not sure but i think you may have to pull the sterring wheel so the dash can be removed or loostened enough to gain access to the back of the tachometer. Probably a few cable retainers to remove under the hood. Both ends can be removed by hand. Not a very difficult job. As sixbales said check the tachometer Good luck with it.


----------



## redraptor (2 mo ago)

Thanks fellers for your replies. I'll update once I "git 'er done"


----------

